# Beginner set up advise



## Wolfkrieg (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey all,

I am looking for suggestions for a good set up as it seems that there are quite a few different options and parts to choose from. I like the look of the Pocket Predator frames and will hopefully pick one up soon, however I am not sure where to start with rubber bands ect.

Also I am really new to shooting, only a few days under my belt with the Barnett cobra.

Thanks in advance! 
Matt


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Welcome on board mate. 
I suggest you get some flat bands, a rotary cutter and a cutting mat. Around 0.7mm thickness for the flat bands should be ok. These items are the most important.
As for frames, don't get anything expensive until you decide whether you like ott or ttf. I would suggest getting one of each, a cheap stainless steel Chinese frame preferably, as it will not break the bank. 
After you get somewhat good and you know for sure you aren't going to get any fork/frame hits, then you can look at the more expensive frames.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There are a load of great frames available.

Starting out making your own bands can be rather daunting - but as Skropi says a self-healing mat and a rotary cutter are a must, and a jig helps as well. I'd say starting out find a clip-system frame, whether its the Pocket Predator system or the Simplest Scout or Ovcularis frames, or ProShot Seljan Hunter etc. as they will allow simple adjustment at the front end.

But its going to be some trial and error - though you'll find what works pretty quickly.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am in favour of cutting my own bands because I just can't justify the expense of ordering ready cut ones  And anyway, everything slingshot related is much simpler than air rifle related. Take the gun apart, have a homemade jig to take off and put back the spring, clean, lubricate, take care not to damage the seal, try myriads of ammo till you find which ones group the best....and thankfully I can shoot from my yard without travelling....
Slingshots all the way!


----------



## Wolfkrieg (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback! 
Can you recommend a good website to purchase the things you guys mentioned? Bands, cutting tools ect.

I surely want to be able to cut custom bands on my own as mentioned above, however currently I'd be happy with even just purchasing the frame, premade bands ect and be able to be up and running without any manufacturing issues on my end

Cheers


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Just get your Pocket Predator slingshot and order Pocket Predator bands while you're at it.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Wolf! Great handle BTW, very cool.

So I have a somewhat different piece of advice, take it for what you will.

I've, to a greater extent, stopped cutting my own bands for my every day shooters. The reason is I'm tired of bands tearing, wearing out, having to cut them, etc. I'm lazy, and unless I'm chasing a performance goal, I'd rather go with pre-cut bands.

The answer? Alliance bands. 
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/10254-alliance-107-rubber-band-tests/

We love these things so much we even made a special version of the Tuner just for them. They are a whisker slower than thin flat bands, however they are WAY more durable, and unless you shoot full butterfly one band is enough for a whole slingshot (cut it in half, one half for each fork).

So that is my best advice for someone starting out. File this under shameless commerce, but if you buy your first real fork from us (silentthunderordnance.com) make a reference to this thread on the order and I'll toss in two whole alliance bands, a pouch, and some tying rubber for free. Gotta get people into the sport!

Hope that helps mate.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I really like my STO Harpy. Locks right into my hand and lighter than a feather. Been thinking about the Weaver to carry in my pocket all the time.

Nice website by the way.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

As a rank beginner, you're going to get the best start by concentrating your efforts on learning goo shooting habits and leaving the band cutting stuff until your shooting is compenent.

The two go-to suppliers are Pocket Predator and Simple Shot. Get frame, bands, ammo and advice from whichever one best suits your needs and start learning. Tell them what you've told us and ask their advice on a starting package of those items and you will get great advice and great service.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Just get the one you think looks the coolest you get good by practice . Some may feel a little better in the hand then others tho .
Pocket predator design is one of them that comes to mind for ergonomics. And simple shot has some good ones to .
But to be honest its all about practice if you want to get accurate . A simple tree fork can work .


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Bothe Simple Shot and Pocket Predator we sites have a lot of helpful information on choosing the equipment that best fits your needs.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard.

When you receive your Pocket Predator, it'll come with bands, so there'll be no rush to purchase your own

However, when you're ready to cut your own, PLEASE invest in a safety ruler such as a "Securecut" brand, available at Amazon and perhaps arts and crafts stores. This type of ruler has a raised handle along it's entire length, which prevents your fingers from accidentally coming in contact with the rotary cutter blade AND, because of the raised handle along the entire length of the ruler, pressure from your hand will be distributed so that the band material won't slip from under it while it is being cut.

So first, have some fun with the new slingshot and your learning experiences, then, after you've picked up some tips from us (and some of us are on YouTube, BTW), go ahead and safely cut your desired bands, if you don't want to purchase bands from our great, and I really mean great, forum vendors.

Best2u,

THWACK!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> I really like my STO Harpy. Locks right into my hand and lighter than a feather. Been thinking about the Weaver to carry in my pocket all the time.
> 
> Nice website by the way.


Thanks mate!


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

I like alot of them. pick your ammo, tailor your bands, any old fork will do as long as it fits your hand. your bands and pouch are important. then you practice. fun! I like my new Harpy too. thanks.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome...STO is correct that is a very cool handle. I may make it my legal name, but it would be too much pressure being that cool all day.

All the good advice is given. Have fun learning all the slingery. It is fun! Woooo!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I am going to go against the grain and say that you already have a decent slingshot, just get rid of the crappy tubes and pouch. Spend your money on some decent tubes (I recommend the small latex tubes from Simple Shot). Nathan has guide lines posted about ammo size for each size tube. I use 5/16" steel with the small latex tubes. While your on Simple Shot's site order some pouches. Now you're ready to make your own tubes.

It also easier to make tube sets than flat bands. You just need a pair of scissors and some cotton string - no rotary ccutter and self healing mat.

If you feel you must shoot flats, you can put flat bands on your Barnett using the Chinese handcuff method. No tying involved.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love flatbands... but you make a very good point. And I do love yhose small tubes.

I like the African method of attaching flatbands to my Barnett like frames.


----------



## Wolfkrieg (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the advise everyone.
I've decided to order 2 slingshots to try out a few different styles. The Simpleshot scout seems to get great feedback on all platforms so I've ordered that, and I also ordered the STO Harpy since
it looks so damn cool and it is similar to the Hathcock style that Pocket Predator sells ( but is currently out of stock and won't advise ETA ). I plan on putting some serious time in with these new
frames and then hopefully make a few of my own with some local arbutus tree forks or something similar in the future.

Cheers!!


----------

